# broody - mulher



## Vanda

Gente, _num tô_ falando da galinha choca.  
Um dos significados de broody é mulher que quer ter filhos.(informal)
veja 


> I’m incredibly broody at the moment, which is the first time I’ve ever really felt that way. I think it’s quite nice being broody.”



Minha pergunta é: _cumé _mesmo que a gente diz isso em português?


----------



## andre luis

Minha sugestão:
Futura mamãe.


----------



## Vanda

André, no caso a mulher tem vontade de ser mãe. Sabe aquelas mulheres que são doidinhas para ser mãe? Como o adjetivo no inglê é informal e literalmente  quer dizer choca, tinha pensado em prenhe...


----------



## andre luis

Achei que você não estava procurando algo tão vulgar,porque "no cio" foi a primeira expressão que pensei,quem sabe aparece novas sugestões ainda...


----------



## Vanda

Nem tão vulgar, nem formal: informal, familiar...


----------



## Dona Chicória

Mas ela está gravida ou está a fim de ficar ?

No "período fertil"?

O Huaiss sugere Estro, entre outros *sinônimos* de cio e inspiração. Dê uma olhada: http://houaiss.uol.com.br/busca.jhtm?verbete=cio&stype=k&x=14&y=6


----------



## Vanda

Oi sumida! Aí que tá o problema. Pelo que andei vendo até agora ela tem vontade de ter filhos, tá doida para ter filhos, mas não está grávida.
http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=broody
Veja no link que coloquei no outro post um dos usos de broody neste contexto. E mais um exemplo para ajudar:
*As women are putting off or deciding against having children, are men becoming more broody? fonte
*Portanto, até homem pode ficar/sentir-se broody...


----------



## andre luis

O que vi no Freedictionary é que "é um desejo de ter filhos",neste caso o homem pode projetar junto com a esposa ter filhos...ou ainda adotar.


----------



## Vanda

Sim, foi o que eu disse no meu primeiro post sobre a definição.  Eu gostaria de saber se nós temos algum termo que englobe esse significado.


----------



## Dona Chicória

Bom, creio que o jeito seria usar o tal do _estro_, mas que poucos usam, no Brasil pelo menos.


----------



## Espinharas

Olá.
Creio que Wanda nos colocou num beco sem saída. Fiquei matutanto por aqui (o que é outro significado de brood), mas não consegui encontrar nenhuma palavra mais ou menos equivalente. Creio que "prenhe" não consegue traduzir bem a idéia porque a mulher ainda não está grávida. Muito menos "cio" ou "estro", pois são termos mais associados a um estado fisiológico. Penso que temos que apelar para uma perífrase ou inventar um novo termo, talvez buscando no campo da poesia.
Saudações.


----------



## Bracarensis

Olá,

...e que tal "_puerífila_"?   (só pelo étimo)


----------



## Vanda

Como eu pensava: num é que falta uma palavra em português pra isso?  E logo a gente que adora inventar expressões. O jeito é apelar mesmo pra falta de jeito: usar a definição e ponto! Que pena!
O tal do estro é bem legal mesmo, vou dar como segunda alternativa relacionada. 

Obrigada, todo o mundo!


----------



## Benvindo

Mas estro é um sinônimo de cio, atém-se mais à condição _fisiológica _das fêmeas dos animais no período em que seus corpos e a sua disposição se preparam para a procriação, do que a um estado psicológico da mulher que quer ter filhos. Acho que não há uma palavra em português para esse estado. Se fosse criar um neologismo, pensaria em alguma coisa começando com proli-.


----------



## Vanda

Concordo, Benvindo, mas se a gente for analisar o termo em inglês também, choca tem a ver com a galinha estar "prenhe".


----------



## Benvindo

Vanda said:


> Concordo, Benvindo, mas se a gente for analisar o termo em inglês também, choca tem a ver com a galinha estar "prenhe".



- - -
Decerto, acho que o inglês permite essa licença.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Espinharas said:


> Olá.
> Creio que Wanda nos colocou num beco sem saída. Fiquei matutanto por aqui (o que é outro significado de brood), mas não consegui encontrar nenhuma palavra mais ou menos equivalente. Creio que "prenhe" não consegue traduzir bem a idéia porque a mulher ainda não está grávida. Muito menos "cio" ou "estro", pois são termos mais associados a um estado fisiológico. Penso que temos que apelar para uma perífrase ou inventar um novo termo, talvez buscando no campo da poesia.
> Saudações.


 
 
Quando a senhora de Beagá faz uma pergunta, prepare-se. Se* ela* não sabe , nós vamos achar muitos becos sem saída. 
 
Agora pergunto, por que não permitir essa licença também e falar de “choca”?  E não tem mais problema!
 
Até logo.


----------



## Vanda

Sabem como contornei? Precisava dum adjetivo, então dei a descrição: _mulher querendo ter filhos_ e coloquei uma locução adjetiva: com desejo. Ninguém vem falar, agora, que mulher com desejo _tá_ grávida, não, tá?


----------



## anjinho

Entendo "broody" significar um desejo, e não um estado fisical.


----------



## Vanda

É porque você não é mulher.   Mulher grávida fica com desejos (de comer doce de quiabo, chupar picolé de beringela...). Não sei qual a expressão que vocês usam no inglês, além do literal, para este estado.


----------



## anjinho

Eu devia ser mas exacto: desejo pra ter filhos. Para os outros desejos (sempre brincamos das gravidas quem querem "pickles and ice cream"), não temos uma palavra.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

anjinho said:


> Eu devia ser mas exacto: desejo pra ter filhos. Para os outros desejos (sempre brincamos das gravidas quem querem "pickles and ice cream"), não temos uma palavra.


 
Isn't it "cravings"?

Regards.


----------



## Vanda

Ah, é. Isto mesmo!


----------



## anjinho

Cravings, sure, but I don't think we have a specific term for pregnancy cravings. I should go down to the lab and invent one - I bet I could make a fortune! :>


----------

